# No Inmigrante to Residente Permanente in Mexico City



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

About two months ago, a friend of mine who has lived in Mexico City for several years applied to change from No Inmigrante to Residente Permanente, and he's still waiting for a final resolution to his request. He went to INM this morning to try and find out what's going on, and they wouldn't let him ask questions at the Informes desk, because, I assume, his application has already been filed.

Has anyone on this forum applied recently for a change to Residente Permanente in Mexico City? He's wondering if a two-month+ wait is standard right now, or if something unknown to him is holding things up.

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> About two months ago, a friend of mine who has lived in Mexico City for several years applied to change from No Inmigrante to Residente Permanente, and he's still waiting for a final resolution to his request. He went to INM this morning to try and find out what's going on, and they wouldn't let him ask questions at the Informes desk, because, I assume, his application has already been filed.
> 
> Has anyone on this forum applied recently for a change to Residente Permanente in Mexico City? He's wondering if a two-month+ wait is standard right now, or if something unknown to him is holding things up.
> 
> ¡Mil gracias!


Not in Mexico City, but I have also been waiting two months for a change from inmigrante to Residente Permanente. In my case I found that the delay was that they were waiting for more information. First I had to supply additional information. The second time I had to point out that they already had the information they were waiting for. I only found this out by talking to them however. If they won't talk to him, it sounds challenging. But long waits are pretty common this year.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Not in Mexico City, but I have also been waiting two months for a change from inmigrante to Residente Permanente. In my case I found that the delay was that they were waiting for more information. First I had to supply additional information. The second time I had to point out that they already had the information they were waiting for. I only found this out by talking to them however. If they won't talk to him, it sounds challenging. But long waits are pretty common this year.


I'll let him know that you've been waiting that long in Guadalajara. I think he needs to return to INM and just insist that he needs to talk to someone in charge.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> About two months ago, a friend of mine who has lived in Mexico City for several years applied to change from No Inmigrante to Residente Permanente, and he's still waiting for a final resolution to his request. He went to INM this morning to try and find out what's going on, and they wouldn't let him ask questions at the Informes desk, because, I assume, his application has already been filed.
> 
> Has anyone on this forum applied recently for a change to Residente Permanente in Mexico City? He's wondering if a two-month+ wait is standard right now, or if something unknown to him is holding things up.
> 
> ¡Mil gracias!


In my many visits to INM I might imagine he was at the desk where they give you a yellow number or an orange number and have you wait untill your number is called. The Informes desk might not exist in this sense then. I´m sure if they waited to talk to an immigration clerk and gave them the last form they gave them they could get an update. Alan


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> In my many visits to INM I might imagine he was at the desk where they give you a yellow number or an orange number and have you wait untill your number is called. The Informes desk might not exist in this sense then. I´m sure if they waited to talk to an immigration clerk and gave them the last form they gave them they could get an update. Alan


The system has changed in Mexico City. When you enter, there's a young woman who screens everyone entering. She's not at a desk, just standing there. You tell her why you've come and she directs to the proper line. If you're just looking for information and are not yet ready to begin the trámites, you get a number (uncolored) and sit down in one of a group of mabe 50 chairs located in front of a long counter with about 8 people answering questions. The wait can be as long as an hour. In my friend's case, she apparently decided not to give him a number since he'd already turned in his paperwork 2 months ago. He speaks Spanish fluently and is used to dealing with INM. I'm sure he asked to speak to a clerk and was turned down.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> The system has changed in Mexico City. When you enter, there's a young woman who screens everyone entering. She's not at a desk, just standing there. You tell her why you've come and she directs to the proper line. If you're just looking for information and are not yet ready to begin the trámites, you get a number (uncolored) and sit down in one of a group of mabe 50 chairs located in front of a long counter with about 8 people answering questions. The wait can be as long as an hour. In my friend's case, she apparently decided not to give him a number since he'd already turned in his paperwork 2 months ago. He speaks Spanish fluently and is used to dealing with INM. I'm sure he asked to speak to a clerk and was turned down.


In Guadalajara, it is a little more complicated. There are three lines. A security guard at the door puts you in the first line if you are just starting or have a question. That wait is usually short. After talking to that counter, they give you a number for a second line if you are turning in paperwork to start a new request, or a number for a third line if you are adding info to a previous request or picking up the final card. Both the numbered second and third line waits can be substantial, an hour or more.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> The system has changed in Mexico City. When you enter, there's a young woman who screens everyone entering. She's not at a desk, just standing there. You tell her why you've come and she directs to the proper line. If you're just looking for information and are not yet ready to begin the trámites, you get a number (uncolored) and sit down in one of a group of mabe 50 chairs located in front of a long counter with about 8 people answering questions. The wait can be as long as an hour. In my friend's case, she apparently decided not to give him a number since he'd already turned in his paperwork 2 months ago. He speaks Spanish fluently and is used to dealing with INM. I'm sure he asked to speak to a clerk and was turned down.


Here the desk that you first go to is actually a segurity guard and has a ledger book you sign in with all your details and sign and hands you the colored #s. 

It appears your friend didn´t push hard enough or tell a fib to get number to be "put" in line to get to see a clerk with a computer to check his/hers updated status. I found out the website they have with your "pieza" number and password at best is unreliable or at worst not updated regularly, if at all. Best to talk to a clerk here. Alan

P.S. In Canada what happened to your friend is called getting the "bums rush". A bum there is a hobo.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> It appears your friend didn´t push hard enough or tell a fib to get number to be "put" in line to get to see a clerk with a computer to check his/hers updated status. I found out the website they have with your "pieza" number and password at best is unreliable or at worst not updated regularly, if at all. Best to talk to a clerk here. Alan
> 
> P.S. In Canada what happened to your friend is called getting the "bums rush". A bum there is a hobo.


What sort of fib do you suggest my friend should have told?

I understand what "getting the bum's rush" means. In the US, a "bum" also = "hobo".


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> What sort of fib do you suggest my friend should have told?
> 
> I understand what "getting the bum's rush" means. In the US, a "bum" also = "hobo".


O, something like the INM website doesn´t recognize your "pieza" number and you don´t know what your status is. I need to find out why? etc.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> O, something like the INM website doesn´t recognize your "pieza" number and you don´t know what your status is. I need to find out why? etc.


He told them he needed to find out his status, but that didn't work.


----------

